# Which Cab For 1870 BX?



## Bergy (Dec 26, 2013)

I just purchased the Kubota BX 1870. I want a cab on it for the winter and snow removal. I am leaning towards the Original Tractor Cab, but would like some input on the features and durability. I don't want to be to hot mowing in the summer so it would be nice to remove the cab. I looked at the Curtis Cab, but the dealer said it is difficult to remove and is $2,300 more. 

Any input or experiences?


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Original Tractor Cab has been around a long time. I know of several of their units that have been around many a year, and are still functioning.

I'd like to see a Curtis Cab up close and personal. If I could afford one, I'd lean towards the Curtis at this point. However, I'd install it as a permanent cab as opposed to putting it on and taking it off every year. From their literature, they say the doors are easily removable, (They are on the Original Cab too, but I wouldn't call a canvas cab "permanent") and the top of the Curtis tips up in back. 

With that much ventilation, I wouldn't see heat being a problem in summer.

All that said, I haven't seen a Curtis Cab up close and personal. If it was indeed solid enough to withstand year round use, it would be sweet.


----------

